# Using TiVo Hydra with a Universal Remote -- Tips



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought I'd open a thread here for those using universal remote control to discuss any programming changes / suggestions. Here are a few comments/observations from me to start with:

I'll start with the BACK button -- that button is critical in the Hydra interface, as it replaces the use of the left directional pad button as a "Back" in Hydra. My Harmony 650 remote previously had the EXIT key mapped to the EXIT button, and I have since mapped the EXIT key to the BACK button command for ease of use. You really need/want that BACK button to be within reach at all times... 

A second observation for those of us that may have used previous generation TiVo remotes to program our universal remotes, you may have been using the older Window/Zoom button since that predates the Back button and the old EXIT button on the old peanut remote (meaning those that pre-date the Premiere/Roamio/Bolt line). I am guilty of this as my touchscreen was programmed from an old (DirecTiVo?) peanut remote, and here appears a minor difference between the remote code for Window/Zoom on some older remotes and the newer ZOOM code on the Mini/Premiere remote (I don't have a Roamio so I don't know what's on that remote). Similarly, the old peanut Exit button issues a different command than the EXIT button. So if you're seeing odd behavior, reprogram your remote from a newer remote that has "Zoom", "Back" and "Exit" buttons.

As a side-note on the differences in the EXIT button, the old peanut remote EXIT button will get you back to watching full screen on a recorded program once you've gone into one of the menu options. For example, I am watching a recording am thinking of switching to another recording on my TiVo (or for some other reason want to go to the menu) and then change my mind -- the old peanut remote EXIT button will bring me back to my recording in full screen mode. I haven't been able to figure out how to do this with the newer remotes on Hydra (but admittedly I didn't try really hard and my one remote with an EXIT button is in RF-mode and once I got it working on my universal remote I stopped tinkering).

Third, the legacy TiVo peanut remote "LIST" button still works in Hydra to get directly to your recordings. Note that if you use this command, Hydra remembers where you were in the list (I'd consider that a feature), whereas if you go in via the Main Menu and Option 1 (or via TiVo-TiVo) you get to the beginning of the list.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Interesting info. My Roamio OTA remote has Back and Zoom, but no Exit. In the scenario you mentioned above, with wanting to go back to watching a recording after bringing up a menu, I would push the Zoom button, to bring the recording back full screen. Not having Exit button was a big adjustment, coming from a DirecTV remote, and before that, a cable box remote.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight (Mar 1, 2015)

Seems like the harmony lost the last channel opportunity. I had previously used that just fine and mapped the Enter button which did both: Enter and last channel. Now with the update it doesn’t seem to work anymore.


----------



## Nordic4tKnight (Mar 1, 2015)

Select also doesn’t seem to work when you swipe left to see your favorites. You can scroll up and down but not select anything.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Nordic4tKnight said:


> Select also doesn't seem to work when you swipe left to see your favorites. You can scroll up and down but not select anything.


I could.

But the left list is useless. It always starts at the lowest channel. Just bring up the guide.

Fios has a recents on the left. I don't use it often but it works better.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Nordic4tKnight said:


> Seems like the harmony lost the last channel opportunity. I had previously used that just fine and mapped the Enter button which did both: Enter and last channel. Now with the update it doesn't seem to work anymore.





Nordic4tKnight said:


> Select also doesn't seem to work when you swipe left to see your favorites. You can scroll up and down but not select anything.


Both of these commands work for me. Dig out your original TiVo remote and try them -- you may also be finding some evolutionary differences in these codes vs. the Harmony library. My Harmony 650 works fine for both of these actions with Hydra, but I don't remember if I manually learned codes on the remote or not -- I primarily use a Marantz 9500 touchscreen, which is the same as Philips Pronto Pro I believe.

I do remember having to learn some codes on the Harmony manually, but I don't remember which/when. So the Back/Exit and the List buttons were the only ones that thus far had to be updated for mine with Hydra.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> I could.
> 
> But the left list is useless. It always starts at the lowest channel. Just bring up the guide.
> 
> Fios has a recents on the left. I don't use it often but it works better.


The LEFT cursor key brings up your favorite channels -- you need to set those up in the MENU >> SETTINGS >> USER PREFERENCES >> FAVORITE CHANNELS. Until these are set up, I believe every channel is defaulted to as a favorite.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

High Technology said:


> The LEFT cursor key brings up your favorite channels -- you need to set those up in the MENU >> SETTINGS >> USER PREFERENCES >> FAVORITE CHANNELS. Until these are set up, I believe every channel is defaulted to as a favorite.


Unless you limit your favorites to about 10, it is useless.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> Unless you limit your favorites to about 10, it is useless.


I have to disagree with you here. I don't find it useless having more than 10 channels set. However we all have our preferences and that's acceptable.

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Nordic4tKnight said:


> Select also doesn't seem to work when you swipe left to see your favorites. You can scroll up and down but not select anything.


Select works for me with My Harmony Remote, when I pull up the favorites list on the left I can select the channel or right I can select the tuner.

Hail Hydra

Jack


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> I have to disagree with you here. I don't find it useless having more than 10 channels set. However we all have our preferences and that's acceptable.
> 
> Hail Hydra
> 
> Jack


It shows 3 at a time. Anything more than three screens worth, you might as well use the guide. If the icons were smaller. Like I said, Fios has a better implementation.

My first directv box had a three by three grid. You hit select and it popped up. Quickly configurable on the fly. Very useful. No one seems to have copied that.


----------



## cook (Aug 12, 2010)

Try using the Zoom button for the problem you're having. I use it to get out of anything from menus, streaming apps recordings...


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

I played a bit more with the original remotes from a few different generations of TiVos using my Bolt+. Here's some observations on Hydra (these are behaviors observed, I haven't captured/compared the IR codes to ensure the codes are the same):

The Zoom button functionality on the Premiere remotes is different than the Zoom button functionality on a Bolt remote (again, I don't have a Roamio/2nd Gen Mini, so I don't know which generation changed the functionality). In particular, the Zoom button on the Premiere remotes appears to work like the Back button from the Bolt remote -- it steps back through the Menus one at a time. Note the Premiere remote doesn't have a Back button.

The Zoom button on the Bolt remote (which has a separate back button acts like the Exit button on the old DirecTivo peanut remote. So it works like Exit, in that it takes you all the way back to the full screen video if you've got a window (i.e., from going through the menus). 

The new Vox remote has Back and Exit, but not Zoom

Regardless of what the buttons are labeled, you'll definitely want a programmed button for BACK functionality -- from whatever remote/code set you have access to.

So basically, what I am trying to say is that if you programmed your universal from a Premiere remote (or a code set based on the Premiere codes), your Zoom button is really the Back button in Hydra. But if you programmed from a later remote version (or code set) you probably had a Back button already. Thinking back, I believe I did have to manually learn the back button on my Harmony remote when I got my Bolt.

Also, you'll also want an Exit button programmed somewhere in your universal, so you'll have a single button press to get back to full screen video if you have a menu up with a video window.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My head is zooming and backing through an exit, making me dizzy.


----------



## Miles267 (Feb 20, 2017)

How do you search the guide now in Hydra? Used to be able to hit ENTER key on peanut remote to search. No longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Miles267 said:


> How do you search the guide now in Hydra? Used to be able to hit ENTER key on peanut remote to search. No longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think you do. Need to do menu 3.


----------



## JGC650I (Sep 1, 2013)

On my Harmony, I programmed the "short press" on the left directional button as the normal left, but reset the "long press" to use the Back function. Is working well to somewhat make-up for my natural muscle memory tendency to want to continue to use the left directional button. Still sometimes do the short press in error, but less frequently now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JGC650I said:


> On my Harmony, I programmed the "short press" on the left directional button as the normal left, but reset the "long press" to use the Back function. Is working well to somewhat make-up for my natural muscle memory tendency to want to continue to use the left directional button. Still sometimes do the short press in error, but less frequently now.


Wow.

I have a co worker who mapped dos commands to Unix so she was comfortable. Took her years to move on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have a co worker who mapped dos commands to Unix so she was comfortable. Took her years to move on.


Harmonies don't have Back buttons, so it's not a question of "moving on," it's a question of trying to get that functionality one way or another (which was built-in on Harmonies under the old OS, since Harmonies DO have Left buttons).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Harmonies don't have Back buttons, so it's not a question of "moving on," it's a question of trying to get that functionality one way or another (which was built-in on Harmonies under the old OS, since Harmonies DO have Left buttons).


And no one programmed the zoom button?


----------



## JGC650I (Sep 1, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Harmonies don't have Back buttons, so it's not a question of "moving on," it's a question of trying to get that functionality one way or another (which was built-in on Harmonies under the old OS, since Harmonies DO have Left buttons).


Exactly. Has nothing to do with "moving on" (or any other unnecessary snark), but seemed like a logical place given lack of "back" button and being used to former left directional functionality. I put the zoom function on the "DVR" button since there is no zoom button and don't need it for anything else.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Images of a Harmony 650 and a TiVo Vox Remote, for reference:


Spoiler: 650



https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71zJzkAcRjL.jpg













Spoiler: Vox



https://c.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/51vnTT7jltL._SL1000_.jpg


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> Images of a Harmony 650 and a TiVo Vox Remote, for reference:
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71zJzkAcRjL.jpg
> [IMG=356x1280]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71zJzkAcRjL.jpg[/IMG] https://c.slashgear.com/wp-content/...ploads/2017/10/51vnTT7jltL._SL1000_.jpg[/IMG]


the second listed links do not work


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, trying to resize them to more reasonable images....I'll edit my original post in a minute or two.


----------



## MGMims (Jul 26, 2015)

How do you stop a video and go back to my shows to watch the next episode in the list?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MGMims said:


> How do you stop a video and go back to my shows to watch the next episode in the list?


If you haven't done anything in between, you can use the "Back" button. Otherwise, you just have to go through the whole process (main menu, now playing, select the show, move down the episode list).


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you haven't done anything in between, you can use the "Back" button. Otherwise, you just have to go through the whole process (main menu, now playing, select the show, move down the episode list).


Wow, that's a lot of clicks. There's really no better alternative (when the back button isn't an option) when bingeing through a series?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> Wow, that's a lot of clicks. There's really no better alternative (when the back button isn't an option) when bingeing through a series?


Back goes back through your sequence. If you did a bunch of things like setting up recordings, etc, while watching a recording, you've cluttered up back. But if you did like one thing extra, back will walk back.

This was true of left arrow in the old GUI, as well.


----------



## angus1357 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a Harmony Hub and I cant figure out how to resume a show after I pause it. You hit the play button and it just pops up if you want to switch to fast mode. If you toggle that real fast it works but is there a specific button I need to press other than play or pause to resume?


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

I have had similar issues. I found that the Exit button on the Vox remote worked to return to full screen (from Home screen) of a playing recording. So I went to program the Exit button on the Harmony via the Add or Fix Command option. But the Harmony refused to learn anything from the new remote.

Anyway, I ultimately found that pressing the Guide button twice acted to get me back to full screen, irritating but acceptable substitute for the Exit button.


----------



## Kintaro (May 2, 2016)

Is it possible to map the Netflix or any other app for that matter on the Harmony 650?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Kintaro said:


> Is it possible to map the Netflix or any other app for that matter on the Harmony 650?


Sure. If you don't have a Vox remote to learn from, just email the code to [email protected]
Best Harmony remote for TiVo

There are no known codes for other apps, but you can just make shortcuts to them and simple macros (sequences). For example, you could assign Hulu to 6, then your Hulu sequence would be Tivo, 6. A little more bulletproof sequence would be TiVo, Back, 6, in case you're already on the main screen when you run it. I've made about 15 such macros on my remote, for my favorite apps, ToDo, etc.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mfiman said:


> I have had similar issues. I found that the Exit button on the Vox remote worked to return to full screen (from Home screen) of a playing recording. So I went to program the Exit button on the Harmony via the Add or Fix Command option. But the Harmony refused to learn anything from the new remote.
> 
> Anyway, I ultimately found that pressing the Guide button twice acted to get me back to full screen, irritating but acceptable substitute for the Exit button.


You can either switch to IR mode or take the remote far away from the Tivo so it switches automatically. Then it will shoot IR which you can learn.

However, the Back command already in the Logitech database will work fine. Just customize buttons in your activity and assign it.


----------



## talentlessHack (Nov 23, 2017)

I see no IR emitter in the TiVo Romario or Vox remotes. How do i switch it to IR mode if there even is one? Harmony doesn’t give me the option of Back to map for TiVo functions. There’s a back arrow under the D pad, and that’s what i would want to use, but i have no function to map to it.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

They have IR capability -- both of the remotes do.

You need to switch them into IR mode to program your universal remote. To switch to IR mode, press and hold <TiVo> and <C> simultaneously until the indicator illuminates. Once it does that, each key press should flash red. The red flash on each key press means it's emitting IR commands.

After programming your universal remote, if you want to switch back to RF/BT mode, press and hold <TiVo> and <D> simultaneously until the indicator illuminates. Now each key press should result in an amber flash.


----------



## jellyandtoast (Aug 26, 2013)

this is so annoying. I can't seem to go back to full screen when in the "Home" screen using my Harmony Elite. When I press the "zoom" button on my old Tivo Roamio remote, it goes back to full screen, but not with the Harmony. I've even re-mapped the "zoom" function in Harmony settings to the "Exit" button on the remote but it doesn't work. 

I've been using the double tapping "guide" button as the way to get out, but it's annoying. Anyone got this working?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

High Technology said:


> They have IR capability -- both of the remotes do.
> 
> You need to switch them into IR mode to program your universal remote. To switch to IR mode, press and hold <TiVo> and <C> simultaneously until the indicator illuminates. Once it does that, each key press should flash red. The red flash on each key press means it's emitting IR commands.
> 
> After programming your universal remote, if you want to switch back to RF/BT mode, press and hold <TiVo> and <D> simultaneously until the indicator illuminates. Now each key press should result in an amber flash.


Nice tip! 
Is there a list somewhere of these undocumented commands (or if documented, a link). Another tip I found was holding * for about 4 seconds to turn on closed captions (and again to turn off). And pressing TiVo twice (I have mapped to Menu on my Harmony) will bring my to My Shows (List)*


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

I put Back on my universal Stop ■ key
I like the universal much better than TiVo remote with transport around the directional I can control TiVo without adjusting grip and placing fingers over another set of keys.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

jellyandtoast said:


> this is so annoying. I can't seem to go back to full screen when in the "Home" screen using my Harmony Elite. When I press the "zoom" button on my old Tivo Roamio remote, it goes back to full screen, but not with the Harmony. I've even re-mapped the "zoom" function in Harmony settings to the "Exit" button on the remote but it doesn't work.
> 
> I've been using the double tapping "guide" button as the way to get out, but it's annoying. Anyone got this working?


Remap it to "Live TV" That seems to be the only way to get it back to full screen(other than dbl guide).

As for the back button, since the Enter key works as a Previous Channel key when in Live TV, I've always programmed the Prev Channel key(key with the half loop arrow) as the back button.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Chuck_IV said:


> Remap it to "Live TV" That seems to be the only way to get it back to full screen(other than dbl guide).
> 
> As for the back button, since the Enter key works as a Previous Channel key when in Live TV, I've always programmed the Prev Channel key(key with the half loop arrow) as the back button.


I have always used PrevCh as my TiVo button. On my old MX500 PrevCh is above the directional keys so the position worked out as well.
Not to mention since moving to TiVo 18 years ago, I have rarely wanted to use PrevCh


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

MighTiVo said:


> I put Back on my universal Stop ■ key
> I like the universal much better than TiVo remote with transport around the directional I can control TiVo without adjusting grip and placing fingers over another set of keys.


I put "Slow" on my Stop ■ key (I use this when I want to turn off the Video Window) "Back" on Exit, and "Exit/Zoom" as a Screen Option on my Harmony.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

jellyandtoast said:


> this is so annoying. I can't seem to go back to full screen when in the "Home" screen using my Harmony Elite&#8230;.
> I've been using the double tapping "guide" button as the way to get out, but it's annoying. Anyone got this working?


I have it working on my Harmony 665/650. I used "Zoom" in the MyHarmomy setup (I have it mapped to a Screen Option)


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have a co worker who mapped dos commands to Unix so she was comfortable. Took her years to move on.


Better way: alias the commands to be something like:

alias dir='echo -e you typed \"dir\". Instead, try this command:\\n ls'

I haven't found a way to do this on my Harmony Elite though.... ;-)


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

Is anyone using IP control for their TiVo with Hydra?

I'm using IP control via an RTI universal remote and wonder if it will break with Hydra.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sgt Howl said:


> Is anyone using IP control for their TiVo with Hydra?
> 
> I'm using IP control via an RTI universal remote and wonder if it will break with Hydra.


I just fired up a telnet session to my Roamio running Hydra and sent several commands. All seemed to work fine. I've never tried IP control before, so it was kind of fun watching the Tivo respond to what I typed.


----------



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

Well, here's a problem! On my Roamio Pro, with a new Voice Remote, I've been having trouble having my Harmony remote learn the EXIT button and work properly. Well, I discovered the problem: the "Exit" button works differently between RF and IR ... on the TiVo remote itself! Try this if you don't believe me:


With the TiVo in normal RF mode, press TiVo. Then press Exit. Goes back to playing video in full screen.
Put the TiVo in IR mode (hold down TiVo + C until it blinks red).
Now Press TiVo. Then press Exit. Doesn't go back
(to put it back to RF mode, hold down TiVo + D until it blinks yellow).
So I can't find a way to tell the Harmony remote to have the EXIT functionality.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That's an interesting discovery. For the RF behavior, in your activity AND device, make sure the ZOOM function is mapped to the EXIT button (customize buttons). For the IR behavior, map BACK to EXIT.

Harmony has had all Tivo functions in their database forever. No need to LEARN anything.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

How odd. Exit was the zoom button and that works fine for my learning remote (a Sony). 

Try programming the zoom button?


----------



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

mdavej said:


> That's an interesting discovery. For the RF behavior, in your activity AND device, make sure the ZOOM function is mapped to the EXIT button (customize buttons). For the IR behavior, map BACK to EXIT.
> 
> Harmony has had all Tivo functions in their database forever. No need to LEARN anything.


As a quick review, the one thing the EXIT button does that's useful is if you're in a recording and go into the TiVo menus for something, and want to go back to where you were in one button (whether recording or live).

So of course I tried mapping my Harmony Ultimate Hub to ZOOM first for long-press EXIT (short-press is set to BACK), and it doesn't work. Then I tried learning it from the new TiVo Voice Remote (forced to IR mode) for EXIT and it failed to work properly -- and that's when I discovered that inconsistent behavior with the Voice Remote.

Now it gets even curiouser! i found my original TiVo Roamio remote, got some batteries in it, and forced it to IR mode. It worked identically to the RF mode and did what I wanted, so great. But then I use *it* to teach the Harmony Ultimate Hub ... and the taught version doesn't work even though the remote I taught it with did fine. I even tried teaching it to an "EXIT2" in case there was some bug with the Harmony app replacing the first EXIT recording... and it didn't work to map to my newly-learned EXIT2.

Has anyone managed to get a Harmony Ultimate to perform a working TiVo EXIT (aka ZOOM) on a Roamio series with the Hydra interface? And if so, how?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't know what's going on with your remote. But I can tell you that I just set up a universal remote from scratch and that ZOOM and BACK work as expected and are identical to the signals sent from my original Tivo remotes. I don't have any VOX remotes to test.

It is impossible for Tivo to respond differently to the same exact IR signal from different remotes.

My best guess is that your button customizations aren't sticking for whatever reason. Next thing I'd try is make a second Tivo device, then customize buttons to use ZOOM and BACK as desired, no learning and no activities. Once you get it working in device mode, then delete your original Tivo device, replace with your new one, then update your activities. Lastly customize buttons in your Tivo related activities for ZOOM and BACK.


----------



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

mdavej said:


> I don't know what's going on with your remote. But I can tell you that I just set up a universal remote from scratch and that ZOOM and BACK work as expected and are identical to the signals sent from my original Tivo remotes. I don't have any VOX remotes to test.


Was it a Harmony Hub Ultimate? I suspect some sort of bug there, as when I first upgraded to the User Experience, I had had the ZOOM button mapped, unchanged, for years, and it worked as intended the old way (i.e. to actually zoom the screen). (and it was actually useful and I used it sometimes, on SD channels when they'd show an HD-formatted show and shrink it down to fit an older TV. So I know ZOOM worked pre-Hydra). So yes, I figured it should now indeed act as the EXIT button... and it didn't.



mdavej said:


> It is impossible for Tivo to respond differently to the same exact IR signal from different remotes.


Agreed, but it's possible that two remotes are not sending the same IR signal.



mdavej said:


> My best guess is that your button customizations aren't sticking for whatever reason. Next thing I'd try is make a second Tivo device, then customize buttons to use ZOOM and BACK as desired, no learning and no activities. Once you get it working in device mode, then delete your original Tivo device, replace with your new one, then update your activities. Lastly customize buttons in your Tivo related activities for ZOOM and BACK.


At this point, that's worth a try. Also I'm going to see if any local geeky pals have an IR receiver that can tell me what codes are being sent by my various remotes and the Harmony.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't really use Harmony and don't have any of the hub based remotes. I do have the hardware and software to analyze IR, and my universal remote codes match Tivo codes exactly. The Harmony remotes I've set up for others continue to control Tivo as they always have, no changes required.

A bad learn will either not work at all or it will have a different repeat/toggle behavior, possibly a delay if the header is corrupt. It will never result in an entirely different command. So the fault lies in the Ultimate either not using the learn at all or not using your customizations at all.

But I would concentrate on confirming the built in BACK command is really BACK and that ZOOM is ZOOM. If you just add a Tivo to your Harmony and don't make any changes at all, do neither of those commands work properly?

In any case, I can post the correct codes if you need them. Just let me know what format you need in order to do your comparisons (OBCs, pronto hex, Lirc, etc.). If your friends aren't using IR Scrutinizer already, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

High Technology said:


> The LEFT cursor key brings up your favorite channels -- you need to set those up in the MENU >> SETTINGS >> USER PREFERENCES >> FAVORITE CHANNELS. Until these are set up, I believe every channel is defaulted to as a favorite.


I wish the LEFT cursor would still bring up my shows. I'm not a fan of Hydra. Lots of big screens and more difficult to navigate...

If they had a selection for classic menu that would have been the first selection I would have made...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tjernagel said:


> I wish the LEFT cursor would still bring up my shows. I'm not a fan of Hydra. Lots of big screens and more difficult to navigate...


To each his own. Left to do quick favorites is one of my favorite features. Double TiVo brings up my shows, so nothing tremendously gained by eliminating one button push but making me do many more to see favorites versus my channels. I set the guide to my channels and use left for favorites. This summer, my favorites are baseball channels.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tjernagel said:


> I wish the LEFT cursor would still bring up my shows. I'm not a fan of Hydra. Lots of big screens and more difficult to navigate...
> 
> If they had a selection for classic menu that would have been the first selection I would have made...


Just program LEFT to bring up My Shows.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

If you use an IP remote, there's a List command that goes directly to your recording list from anywhere.

Previous suggestions are good too. But in general, if you have any sort of universal, you can make any button do anything you want and name it whatever you want. No need to be a slave to whatever Tivo does with their own remote functions. Make the Left button do whatever you want.


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> Just program LEFT to bring up My Shows.


That was my plan until I found out I could go back to the Classic Menu on the Bolt. Both are now running the Classic Menu.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That's much easier than moving your thumb 10 millimeters


----------



## Chapin (Oct 28, 2002)

My Roamio recently decided to upgrade itself to Hydra. I’ve programmed my Hub Harmony to use a long “Left” to be a back and will learn this. Ifttt commercial skip is cool.

I’m having an issue that the Roamio now seems to be out of state with the Harmony. Every time I start my “TiVo” activity, I need to manually send a power toggle to turn it on.

So far, I haven’t edited the start macro. It does have a TiVo power command in this. Have others needed to adjust the start macro to accommodate Hydra start sequence?

Sure wish there was discreet power on/off on TiVo’s.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I always program TiVo's (and most any other DVR's too) to "I want to leave this Device On all the Time".

-KP


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

I went back to the old interface on both of my Bolts. I’m not a Hydra fan and use Logitech Harmony remotes. 

Love the Bolts with the older interface...


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

rkcarter said:


> Well, here's a problem! On my Roamio Pro, with a new Voice Remote, I've been having trouble having my Harmony remote learn the EXIT button and work properly. Well, I discovered the problem: the "Exit" button works differently between RF and IR ... on the TiVo remote itself! Try this if you don't believe me:
> 
> 
> With the TiVo in normal RF mode, press TiVo. Then press Exit. Goes back to playing video in full screen.
> ...


I had to re-program my harmony remote as a Bolt instead of a Roamio to get Back and Zoom to work correctly.

I couldn't get a Roamio remote zoom button to work correctly in IR mode on either the Roamio or the Gen 1 Tivo Mini. I was trying to use the remote with the back button for the mini and I don't have an RF adapter for my mini.


----------

